# New and with a lot of questions



## DeeEss (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey all,

Just thought I'd check in and get some advice.

I'll start by saying I've never sailed in my life, so I obviously have a bit of learning to do. What would be the quickest and cheapest way to do that? Also, I've been browsing boats in order to get an idea of what I'd be getting into, which brings me to two more questions. First off, I'm 6'4" and was wondering what I should be looking for as far as a boat I could stand up in. Secondly, is it possible to tow a floating storage container while sailing?


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

lololo, a floating storage container? I believe you are a genius, develop a floating storage container and sell it to the cruisers.......lol no, seriously you really should decide whether you want a day cruiser or what type of sailing you want to do. The first thing I would do is start with some books and then find a sailing course close to your location......
there are many reputable sailing instructors. captg ps:I am also a 6 foot three there is a boat made for everybody you just need to find the one that fits you.


----------



## DeeEss (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. By storage container, I mean something like a small-ish pontoon boat without a motor for hauling supplies, not like transporting cars or anything very heavy. As for what type of sailing I want to do, I'd like to do so long cruises and possibly do the whole liveaboard thing.


----------



## crewless (Aug 18, 2011)

I have no relevant experience here, but may I suggest a reason why the tow behind might be less practical than you think? I think it's a great concept, BTW, don't get me wrong. 
Apart from the issues of having it slow you, not knowing if it separated from you at some point, or where, and having it bumping against you, complicating mooring and slip usage, etc., there's this:
What would you store in it? 
Given that you'd likely need to be stationary to access the storage, have to board(?) the "trailer", unlock and open what I hope is a watertight portal, get whatever it is out, transfer it to the main vessel, re-secure the trailer, and re-board the boat You now have something on board that you must have room for, but presumably didn't have room for before you did all that, which was why it was in storage in the first place. 
My guess is that after going through that about twice, I'd come to some real conclusions about what's in the trailer that I can't live without. 

Best regards,
Ron


----------



## DeeEss (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn, I hadn't thought about mooring. I figured it'd slow everything down a bit, but I guess it would also needlessly complicate things for the stage I'm at. Any idea on what I should look at for a boat that I can stand up in?

Edit: Forgot to add that the storage would probably be for food and water. I travel light, so most of what I own could easily fit on a boat, however, I tend to be a bit paranoid about food and water whenever I've gone camping in the past and usually end up with about 50% more than what I end up using.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I think that once DeeEss gets some experience sailing and more familiarity with sailboats, the towed storage container idea will become clearer as impractical.


----------



## DeeEss (Aug 26, 2012)

It makes sense to me now. Not that I've ever docked before, but I can't see how it would be dealt with while dragging something behind you.


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

I can relate, I was once in your shoes a life time ago it seems, although I was never 6'4"!! I was young and impetuous and had this DREAM!!! And I was determined to acquire a yacht and sail around the world. I ended up doing just that, and I am happy to answer any questions you might like to ask. I will say that I wrote a book after all was said and done and it included all my thoughts on WHY I wanted to do this, and how I decided to build my boat and how to learn to sail her and navigate her etc. The book is an ebook on amazon and it's called days of deja vu by jonathan reid (me)  this may sound like a shameless plug, but it is my story from beginning to end with photos and glossary for nautical terms and lots of fun reading...


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

I can relate, I was once in your shoes a life time ago it seems, although I was never 6'4"!! I was young and impetuous and had this DREAM!!! And I was determined to acquire a yacht and sail around the world. I ended up doing just that, and I am happy to answer any questions you might like to ask. I will say that I wrote a book after all was said and done and it included all my thoughts on WHY I wanted to do this, and how I decided to build my boat and how to learn to sail her and navigate her etc. The book is an ebook on amazon and it's called days of deja vu by jonathan reid (me)  this may sound like a shameless plug, but it is my story from beginning to end with photos and glossary for nautical terms and lots of fun reading...

BTW the idea of towing something behind you smacks of having a boat not big enough..... The idea of cruising is to GET AWAY from the clutter in our lives, not to drag it behind us  I always cruised with 40% more water and food and fuel between points of departure and arrival, you surely don't need a container for that. Besides there are dangerous conditions out there at times when you will absolutely regret having anything tethered to your stern......


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

Take a sailing course or join a sailing club. Standing head room really depends on how much Time you spend on the boat if you are living aboard yes you will want standing head room if you are day sailing then its really a non issue. As far as the "trailer" goes I think it could get very dangerous in bad weather. A average 35 will carry enough supplies for 2 people to last well over 2 weeks. So how much stuff do you really need?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

DeeEss said:


> It makes sense to me now. Not that I've ever docked before, but I can't see how it would be dealt with while dragging something behind you.


Many people tow dinghies and dock and get into slips just fine. When entering a slip stern first you just have to have someone keep the tow line away from the prop and the dinghy alongside the boat (and make sure your slip has enough room for both).

As has been mentioned, if your plan was to tow your belongs behind you, you either need a larger boat or less stuff. You'll figure it out. Figuring stuff out is part of the fun of sailing.

Besides courses and reading, you can find just about every "how to" subject on Youtube as well.


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

all I know is that if we want it bad enough we can make a plan....I was determined and built a boat to suit my needs, you could convert an existing boat to accommodate your height to some degree. see my book on the subject, it describes an easy method to build a boat, or at least it will prove to you that ANYONE can achieve their life's dreams. If however this is just a fad or an idea perhaps you might want to reflect deep within.....


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

DS,

Get a large trailerable for a few thousand and get out there. Take a course, read some books and get sailing. Then . . . you'll find out weather or knot (misspelling intended) you're a sailor. You'll make some mistakes, loose some paint, loose your lunch, break out your brown trousers and get rained on. At the end of the day, if you still enjoy pealing off a $100 bill and tossing it in the water, then you're a sailor. Then . . . you step up and buy a 35 footer, a slip and good insurance.

D. S.

Biddeford, ME


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

or join a sailing club and offer your services for crewing....


----------



## markinoshawa (Aug 30, 2012)

DeeEss

'A bit of learning to do'?? I've got news for you. I took the 1 week Basic Cruising course in July. It was quite overpowering. Like learning a new language. But it is a lot of fun. You will find a lot of information on here, and taking a course is a must. Now that I have done it, I can see that practice, practice, practice is necessary in order to become a sailor.

Good luck!!


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

well, a course is a good start, but ocean cruising is something you don't do just after a weeks course, it's something that one transitions into after years of experience and being completely satisfied with the safety and integrity of you, your crew and your boat. Anything less than that is pure folly ....a good example of this is the book Days of Deja vu, where a horrifying experience for the new crew in a terrible storm off South Africa and where they had to be rescued by the coast guard and had to abandon the home built boat out at sea during this wicked winter storm...


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I think you'd have to define "ocean cruising". I've only once been on a lake. We sail only the Atlantic. The differences would be weather/wind/waver reports, proximity to safety and experience. I wouldn't bat an eye at sailing out of the bay on a nice summer day with favorable reports. But, if there's a squall line coming, rising seas, increasing winds, white caps, small craft advisory, I'd stay at home. Heck . . . rain??? Count me out! 

The folks cited; new crew, home built boat, raging storm winter storm? They had no business being where they were. Experienced crew, proven boat, plying their trade and get caught with their shorts down . . . different story!


----------



## mainmast (Sep 15, 2011)

well, that was my point, once you are out there, you are at the mercy of the elements, regardless of which ocean.. and experienced sailors would have the means of dealing with it, as opposed to someone just fresh from a weeks sailing course  Gotto start somewhere though ..


----------

